# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أعشاب وأطعمة تقوي الذاكرة

## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعشاب وأطعمة تقوي الذاكرة



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه ،،،
وبعــــــد :

فأولا النسيان داء العلم ،
وما أنزل الله تعالى داء ، إلا أنزل له شفاء ،
كما قال رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، رواه البخاري (10/134) وغيره .

وقد جعل الله سبحانه في أشياء كثيرة ما يداوي هذا الداء .

فهناك مجموعة من الأطعمة والأعشاب والنصائح التي تقوي ذاكرة الإنسان ،
وتعينه على الحفظ وتثبيت العلم ، إذا كان ممن يعاني الحفظ ، ويريد تيسيره عليه .

وسنذكر منها المشهور المتيسر للناس الحصول عليه ،
لتوفره بين أيديهم في الأسواق ومحلات العطارة ، فمنها :

1- العسل : 
وهو أولها وأهمها ،
وهو شفاء لكل الأمراض ومنها النسيان ، كما قال تعالى ( فيه شفاء للناس ) سورة النحل .

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : 
"الشفاء في ثلاث : شربة عسل ، وشرطة محجم ، وكية بنار ، وأنا أنهى امتي عن الكي " 
أخرجه البخاري في الطب (10/136) . 

ؤينصح بشربه على الريق ، بتذويبه بالماء ، والأكل بعده بساعة .
وانظر لمزيد من فوائد العسل : الطب النبوي
للامام ابن القيم ، والطب
للموفق البغدادي ، والفتح للحافظ ابن حجر ( 10/140) وغيرهما .

2- الزنجبيل : 
فيؤخذ لتقوية الذاكرة ، وللحفظ وعدم النسيان .

يؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر 55 جرام ،
ومن اللبان (الكندر) 50 جرام ، ومن الحبة السوداء 50 جرام ،
تخلط معا وتعجن في كيلو عسل ، وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة على الريق يوميا .

3- المرمية Sage : 
المرمية نبات عشبي معمر عطري معروف .

والمرمية تقوي الذاكرة الضعيفة ، وتعيدها في وقت قصير . 

وقد أكد بعض الباحثين : 
أن المرمية تهبط الأنزيم المسئول عن تحطيم "استيايل كولين الدماغ "
والذي يسبب مرض الزهايمر.

4- الزبيب :

ففي الطب النبوي لابن قيم الجوزية : 
أجود الزبيب ما كبر حجمه ورق قشره ونزع عجمه ( بذره) .

وفيه نفع للحفظ وتقوية الذاكرة اهـ .

وطريقته فيما ذكروا : 
أن يأكل كل يوم في الصباح إحدى وعشرين زبيبة نظيفة .

ومن فوائده :
أنه يداوي الرئة ، وينفع من السعال ، ووجع الكلي والمثانة ،
ويقوي المعدة ، ويلين البطن .

وهو بالجملة يقوي المعدة والكبد والطحال ،
ونافع من وجع الحلق والصدر والرئة .

5- الفلفل الأبيض : 
الفلفل الأبيض يوضع مع الطعام كـ" بهار " ينشط الذاكرة .

6 - حبوب اللقاح :

استخدمت حبوب اللقاح بنجاح تام في علاج الاضطرابات العصبية ، ومنها : اضطرابات الذاكرة ، والتوتر العصبي ، والإرهاق والتعب الشديد ، والعصبية .

7 - " الدارسين " القرفة : 
وهي نافعة للنسيان ، مقوية للذاكرة .

ويساعد مشروب القرفة الساخن المحلى بالعسل أيضا :

على مقاومة التقلصات المؤلمة بأنواعها المختلفة ،
مثل تقلصات المعدة ، أو تقلصات العضلات ، أو آلام الطمث والولادة .

8- اللبان او اللبان المر (الكندر) : 
وهو من المواد التي تساعد على الحفظ ، وجلاء الذهن ويذهب بكثرة النسيان ، 

كما ذكر الامام ابن القيم وغيره .

والطريقة أن يؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة وتوضع في كوب ماء ،
ويترك مدة ثلاث ساعات ثم يشرب بمعدل كوب واحد ، مرة واحدة في اليوم .

ويستخدم اللبان أيضا :

في هضم الطعام وطرد الغازات ، ويقوي المعدة الضعيفة ، وجيد للحمى وضد السعال ،
ويقطع نزف الدم من أي موقع كان ، وينشف رطوبات الصدر .

9- عشبة الجينسينج : 
تنفع عشبة الجينسينج لتحسين الذاكرة ، وزيادة التركيز.
وتعين على زيادة النشاط الذهني والبدني .

9 - الجوز " عين الجمل" : 
يوصف علاج ضعف الذاكرة الذي يشكو منه الأبناء خلال فترة الدراسة والاختبارات ، 
فينصح بالإكثار من تناول عين الجمل ، وكذا الصنوبر والزبيب .

وكذلك شرب مغلي لبان الذكر والزنجبيل والحبة السوداء (حبة البركة)
وحب الفهم المسمى ( البلاذر) 
والهندباء البرية فور الاستيقاظ من النوم أي قبل تناول أي شيء آخر، 
مع تحليته بعسل النحل الذي جعله الله شفاء للناس.

11- الخميرة :لوجود (فيتامين ب مركب) بها .

وتأخذ كملعقة كبيرة تذاب في كوب ماء .

12- الإكثار من أكل الخضروات والفاكهة الطازجة ، وهي مهمة جداً لصحة الانسان بعامة ، وكذا الاكثار من الماكولات البحرية ، ومحاولة التنويع في الأكل ، والابتعاد قدر الامكان عن الأطعمة الجاهزة والمعلبة .*

----------


## أسماء

نصائح أخرى لتقوية الذاكرة :
وهذه نصائح عامة لتقوية الذاكرة :
أولاً : قال تعالى ( واذكر ربك اذا نسيت ) الكهف : 24 .
ففيها الأمر بذكره عند النسيان ، فإنه يزيله ، ويذكر العبد ما سها عنه ، قاله السعدي رحمه الله .
فقوة الايمان بذكر الله سبحانه ، والتقرب اليه بأنواع القربات ، 
والعمل بأوامره وترك نواهيه ، والصلاة على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام والعمل 
بسنته المباركة ، كله مما يقوي بدن الانسان وعقله وقلبه وروحه .
وقال سبحانه أيضا ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم ) البقرة : 282 .
ثانياً : الرجوع الى المعلومات القديمة والمحفوظات بين فترة وأخرى وتعاهدها ، فالتكرار يثبت المعلومات ويجددها ، ولا يستغني عنه طالب العلم ،
وقد سئل الإمام البخاري عن دواء للنسيان ،
فقال : إدمان النظر في الكتب .
أي : مداومة القراءة والمطالعة للكتب .
وكان بعض المحدثين يكتب الحديث خمسين مرة ، من أجل تثبيت حفظه .
ثالثا : الحجامة : وقد ورد في الحديث أنها شفاء كما تقدم .
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام ايضا : " إن أمثل ما تداويتم به الحجامة " رواه البخاري ( 10/150) ومسلم ( 1577) .
وفي وسط الرأس فيها منفعة عظيمة للدماغ ، وغيره من حواس الرأس .
وكذا الحجامة على الأخدعين - وهما عرقان في جانبي العنق - .
رابعا : المحافظة على الصحة العامة :
كإعطاء الجسم حقه في النوم ، وعدم الاجهاد والسهر ، وممارسة الرياضة والمواظبة عليها ، لتنشيط الجسم ، وكلا حسب قدرته وعمره ، والمشي من الرياضات النافعة التي اوصي بها الأطباء وتناسب الجميع ، لاسيما بعد صلاة الفجر .
وقبل ذلك كله :
دعاء الله تعالى أن يهبك علما نافعا ، وأن ينفعك بما علمك ، ويزيدك علما ، إنه هو العليم الحكيم ،،،
المصدر نت الأثرى
للأمانة منقوووووووووووو  وول ............... للفائدة

----------


## أم معاذة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حواري الرسول

جزاك الله  خيراً أختي الفاضلة أسماء على هذا الطرح الجميل .

----------


## ذرة ضوء

شكرا لك أسماء، لكن هذه الأعشاب تؤخذ بقدر يسير جدا، فالمرمية مثلا قد تكلم عنها أستاذ العقاقير أ.د. جابر القحطاني و حذر من المداومة عليها؛ لأنها تسبب تلفا في الكبد.

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكم  .......... لمروركم الطيب 
و شكراااااااااا جزيلا أختي ذرة ضوء على المعلومة القيمة  و بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله البيلى

ما مصدر المعلومات عن هذه الأعشاب بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## أسماء

> ما مصدر المعلومات عن هذه الأعشاب بارك الله فيكم؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
و فيك بارك أخي الفاضل 
و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا السؤال ..
حسنا الموقع : 
هذه  هو  الرابط :
قوم بالضغط على www.al-athary.net
www.al-athary.net
قوم بالضغط على 
عـلــــوم طـبيــــــة
سيظهر لك مواضيع عديدة    
ابحث في قائمة البحث  
أعشاب وأطعمة تقوي الذاكرة

ستجد ما تريده 
إن شاء الله يا رب أكون وفقت في الشرح 
و أسألك من صالح الدعاء لأختي الفاضلة التي ساعدتني إلى الوصول إلى طلبك 
و الإستفادة من هذا الموقع الرائع جداااااااااا و القيم 
بالتوفيق أخ أبو عبد الله البيلى

----------


## أبوفردوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

مشكور أخ أبوفردوس على مرورك الطيب*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> 8- اللبان او اللبان المر (الكندر) : 
> وهو من المواد التي تساعد على الحفظ ، وجلاء الذهن ويذهب بكثرة النسيان ، 
> كما ذكر الامام ابن القيم وغيره .
> والطريقة أن يؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة وتوضع في كوب ماء ،
> ويترك مدة ثلاث ساعات ثم يشرب بمعدل كوب واحد ، مرة واحدة في اليوم .
> ويستخدم اللبان أيضا :
> في هضم الطعام وطرد الغازات ، ويقوي المعدة الضعيفة ، وجيد للحمى وضد السعال ،
> ويقطع نزف الدم من أي موقع كان ، وينشف رطوبات الصدر .


قرأت أن الإكثار منه يسبب مشاكل في الطحال
وممن كان يأخذه بكثرة الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله (وقال عن نفسه أنه لديه علة شديدة في الطحال...)
فليحذر من الإكثار منه
وعموماً الأعشاب لابد من ضبط الكميات التى تؤخذ منها لئلا تكون لها أعراض جانبية مؤذية

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزاكم الله خيرا .
والبلاذر آثاره خطيرة ، تكلم عنها أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو الصادق

شَكَوْتُ إلَى وَكِيعٍ سُوءَ حِفْظِي
فَأرْشَدَنِي إلَى تَرْكِ المعَاصي
وَأخْبَرَنِي بأَنَّ العِلْمَ نُورٌ
ونورُ الله لا يهدى لعاصي

----------


## أبو زيد الخير

بارك الله فيكم 
و - الزبيب :

ففي الطب النبوي لابن قيم الجوزية : 
أجود الزبيب ما كبر حجمه ورق قشره ونزع عجمه ( بذره) .

وفيه نفع للحفظ وتقوية الذاكرة اهـ .

وطريقته فيما ذكروا : 
أن يأكل كل يوم في الصباح إحدى وعشرين زبيبة نظيفة .

ومن فوائده :
أنه يداوي الرئة ، وينفع من السعال ، ووجع الكلي والمثانة ،
ويقوي المعدة ، ويلين البطن .

وهو بالجملة يقوي المعدة والكبد والطحال ،
ونافع من وجع الحلق والصدر والرئة .

نعم عليكم بالزبيب و أفضل طريقة له:
 أن ينقع بعد تنظيفه بالليل و يشرب ماؤه و يأكل حبه في الصباح الباكر على الريق (قبل أن يأكل شيئاً)، و لكن يحذر تركه منقوعاً لأيام فإنه سيتخمر و يصير مسكراً فيحرم تناوله .
***

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيكم 
> و - الزبيب :
> 
> ففي الطب النبوي لابن قيم الجوزية : 
> أجود الزبيب ما كبر حجمه ورق قشره ونزع عجمه ( بذره) .
> 
> وفيه نفع للحفظ وتقوية الذاكرة اهـ .
> 
> وطريقته فيما ذكروا : 
> ...


تمام
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
ومن ذلك:* إكليل الجبل.*
وهو منشّط للذهن، وله أثر فوري.
ولا أدري ما رأي أطباء الأعشاب فيه؛ لكن نصحتني به عمّتي، وجرّبتُه، فرأيتُ العجائب!
هو إذن: صحيح مجرّب.

----------


## حاتم الجزائري

بارك الله فيك...وجزاك عنا كل خير...

----------


## تامر المسلم

وما هي طريقة استخدام إكليل الجبل أخي الكريم؟

----------


## بدرالسعد

وذكر بعضهم عشبة: "الجنكو" تباع في الصيدليات الطبية
وتصف عيادات النفسية لمن يكثر عنده النسان دواء كيميائي اسمه: "nootropil" يباع في الصيدليات
ويمكن البحث عن: الجنكو و nootropil في جوجل

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وتصف عيادات النفسية لمن يكثر عنده النسان دواء كيميائي اسمه: "nootropil" يباع في الصيدليات


وفي الغالب يوصف هذا الدواء لكبار السن ولمن يظهر عنده أعراض الشيخوخة، علمًا بأن من أعراضه هذا الدواء الجانبية الاكئتاب!
فلا بد لمن يتناوله الرجوع إلى طبيب مختص.

----------


## بدرالسعد

> وفي الغالب يوصف هذا الدواء لكبار السن ولمن يظهر عنده أعراض الشيخوخة، علمًا بأن من أعراضه هذا الدواء الجانبية الاكئتاب!
> فلا بد لمن يتناوله الرجوع إلى طبيب مختص.



احسنت بارك الله فيك على التوضيح المهم جدا

----------


## الحافظة

موضوع قيم ومميز 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك ربي سعادة وراحة الداريين

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

بارك الله فيكم 
أنا أفظل الطماطم مع الثوم بزيت الزيتون مع بعض الملح كسلاطة 
لكن النسيان يختلف فقد ينسا المرأ ما يسمعه و لا ينسا ما يراه بعينه 
و قد ينسا كلام الله و لا ينسا كلام رسول الله 
إلى آخره 
فما هو السبب ؟

----------


## حروف من نور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## التميمي العراقي

موضوع جميل جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## فاطمة العامري

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> **الأعشاب** وأطعمة تقوي الذاكرة
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه ،،،
> وبعــــــد :
> 
> فأولا النسيان داء العلم ،
> وما أنزل الله تعالى داء ، إلا أنزل له شفاء ،
> كما قال رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، رواه البخاري (10/134) وغيره .
> ...






*الله يجزاك الجنة عالمعلومات المفيدة*

----------

